# How the heck did the snail survive THAT?!?!



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

He crawled out of my tank awhile ago, and I found him DAYS later, wrapped up in a towel, on the floor, still alive! The humidity was %60 and the emp was 70

Is that even possible? Does he have brain damage? Should I still sell his babies?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

if he's still alive and able to breed his babies will probably be okay.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He should be fine


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

How did he survive though?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They can actually survive several weeks some how


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The slightest amount of moisture is enough to keep them alive, they will close up and basically cocoon themselves in. As long as they have a small amount of water and dont dry out they will survive.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

hmm, okay thanks  anyone know 
WHY he crawled out or if he might do it again?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

usually if they're trying to escape, there is something wrong with your water.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I did have a accidental Ph swing


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: We had a few apple snails scuttle off. We found them behind the tank... 1/5 died, the others were chilling out. We put them back and they were fine. :roll: Usually the water iteself is to blame.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

meh


----------

